# dbus-python question

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge dbus-python

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.5.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Ralph Sennhauser <sera@gentoo.org> (18 Jul 2012)

# Unmaintained, multiple vulnarabilities. #351626

# A more recent source build maintained by the community is available in the

# seden overlay. A more recent binary is available in the java-overlay.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1

 * dbus-python-1.1.1.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *       ebuild.sh, line 326:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *   python.eclass, line 427:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   python.eclass, line 839:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                     die "Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by ${CATEGORY}/${PF}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/work/dbus-python-1.1.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1:

 * ERROR: dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *       ebuild.sh, line 326:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *   python.eclass, line 427:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   python.eclass, line 839:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                     die "Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by ${CATEGORY}/${PF}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1/work/dbus-python-1.1.1'

IgorReinCloud igor # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

Why the emerge failing? The active version of python is not 3.x.

Thank you.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Try -r1 instead since it's about to be stabilized as per https://bugs.gentoo.org/458992

~dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1 to /etc/portage/package.keywords (or .accept_keywords, deps on what you use)

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

ssuominen,

That worked but I received this message:

```

 * Messages for package dev-python/dbus-python-1.1.1-r1:

 * It seems that you need to set USE_PYTHON to make sure that legacy

 * packages will be built with respect to PYTHON_TARGETS correctly:

 * 

 *    USE_PYTHON='2.7'

 * 

 * Please note that after changing the USE_PYTHON variable, you may need

 * to run 'python-updater' to rebuild affected packages.

 * 

 * For more information on python.eclass compatibility, please see

 * the appropriate python-r1 User's Guide chapter [1].

 * 

 * [1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/Python/python-r1/user-guide.xml#doc_chap2

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

```

Do I have to add this line to "make.conf"?

Thank you.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> ssuominen,
> 
> That worked but I received this message:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, you don't need USE_PYTHON in make.conf at all.

/usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults already has PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

Therefore everything is built by default for Python 2.7 and 3.2.

Others, like 2.5, 2.6, 3.0, 3.1 should be removed from system as redudant:

```

# emerge -C python:2.5 python:2.6 python:3.1 python:3.0

```

As per:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/Python/python-r1/user-guide.xml#doc_chap2

It says:

The USE_PYTHON variable need be unset, i.e. not appear in the output of emerge --info. If it has been assigned any value and one of the following solutions is to be used, it should first be removed from make.conf.

Code Listing 2.1: Obtaining value of PYTHON_TARGETS and USE_PYTHON

```

$ emerge --info | grep -o '\(USE_PYTHON\|PYTHON_TARGETS\)="[^"]*"'

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

ssuominen,

Interesting. It looks like I can't do that yet.

```

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -aC python:2.5 python:2.6 python:3.1 python:3.0

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find 'dev-lang/python:2.5' to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find 'dev-lang/python:2.6' to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find 'dev-lang/python:3.0' to unmerge.

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 3.1.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.7.3-r2 

All selected packages: dev-lang/python-3.1.5

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -pv --depclean python-3.1.5

!!! 'python-3.1.5' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

IgorReinCloud igor # emerge -pv --depclean =python-3.1.5

Calculating dependencies... done!

  dev-lang/python-3.1.5 pulled in by:

    app-admin/python-updater-0.10 requires dev-lang/python

    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7 requires dev-lang/python, >=dev-lang/python-2.6[xml], dev-lang/python[xml]

    dev-java/ant-antlr-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-contrib-1.0_beta2-r2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-core-1.8.4-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-javamail-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-jsch-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-junit-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-owanttask-1.1-r12 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-swing-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/ant-trax-1.8.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/asm-2.0-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/asm-3.2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/bcel-5.2-r2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/commons-codec-1.4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/commons-el-1.0-r2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/commons-httpclient-3.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/hamcrest-core-1.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/icu4j-4.0.1.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r3 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jarjar-0.9 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/java-config-2.1.11-r3 requires =dev-lang/python-3.1*

    dev-java/java-getopt-1.0.13 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/javacc-4.0-r4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/javacup-0.11a_beta20060608 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jdbc-mysql-5.1.18 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jdepend-2.9-r4 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jsch-0.1.44 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/junit-3.8.2-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/junit-4.8.2-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jython-2.2.1-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/log4j-1.2.16 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/lucene-1.9.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/lucene-analyzers-1.9.1-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/qdox-1.6.3 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/sat4j-core-2.2.0 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/sat4j-pseudo-2.2.0 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/servletapi-2.4-r5 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/slf4j-api-1.5.11 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/swt-3.5.2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/swt-3.7.2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-6.0.35 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xalan-2.7.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xerces-2.9.1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    dev-python/argparse-1.2.1 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/cython-0.14.1 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/numpy-1.6.2 requires =dev-lang/python-3.1*

    dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.4 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 requires =dev-lang/python-3.1*, dev-lang/python

    dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.1 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/python-ldap-2.4.10 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/pytz-2012c requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/pyxdg-0.23 requires =dev-lang/python-3.1*

    dev-python/setuptools-0.6.21 requires dev-lang/python

    dev-python/urwid-1.0.2 requires dev-lang/python, dev-lang/python[ncurses]

    dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.5.1-r1 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.4

    gnome-extra/hamster-applet-2.32.1 requires dev-lang/python

    sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.52 requires >=dev-lang/python-2.7, >=dev-lang/python-2.7[ssl]

    x11-libs/libxcb-1.9 requires dev-lang/python[xml]

    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8 requires dev-lang/python

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   896

Packages in world:    449

Packages in system:   42

Required packages:    896

Number to remove:     0

```

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> ssuominen,
> 
> Interesting. It looks like I can't do that yet.
> 
> 

 

It looks like as if you didn't have dev-lang/python:3.2 installed yet. Install it first. Then run `python-updater`. Then emerge -C dev-lang/python:3.1. Then revdep-rebuild.

And you have clean system with only 2.7 from 2 series, latest, and 3.2 from 3 series, latest installed.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

ssuominen,

This I got from revdep-rebuild:

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-python/urwid-1.0.2

 * waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 2.7 ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules for CPython 3.2 ...                                                     [ !! ]

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/container.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/container.py", line 727

 *     raise PileError, "widget list item invalid %r" % (w,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/curses_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/curses_display.py", line 468

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/decoration.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/decoration.py", line 910

 *     raise err, "Invalid valign: %r" % (valign,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/escape.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/escape.py", line 44

 *     DEC_SPECIAL_CHARS = u'u25aeu25c6u2592u2409u240cu240du240axb0xb1u2424u240bu2518u2510u250cu2514u253cu23bau23bbu2500u23bcu23bdu251cu2524u2534u252cu2502u2264u2265u03c0u2260xa3xb7'

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/font.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/font.py", line 150

 *     data = [u"""

 *     000111222333444555666777888999  !

 *     u250cu2500u2510 u2510 u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510  u2510u250cu2500 u250cu2500 u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510  u2502

 *     u2502 u2502 u2502 u250cu2500u2518 u2500u2524u2514u2500u253cu2514u2500u2510u251cu2500u2510  u253cu251cu2500u2524u2514u2500u2524  u2502

 *     u2514u2500u2518 u2534 u2514u2500 u2514u2500u2518  u2534 u2500u2518u2514u2500u2518  u2534u2514u2500u2518 u2500u2518  .

 *     """, ur"""

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/graphics.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/graphics.py", line 97

 *     tlcorner=u'u250c', tline=u'u2500', lline=u'u2502',

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/html_fragment.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/html_fragment.py", line 89

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/lcd_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/lcd_display.py", line 51

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/listbox.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/listbox.py", line 59

 *     raise ListWalkerError, "SimpleListWalker expecting list like object, got: %r"%(contents,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/main_loop.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/main_loop.py", line 683

 *     except select.error, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/old_str_util.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/old_str_util.py", line 27

 *     SAFE_ASCII_RE = re.compile(u"^[ -~]*$")

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/raw_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/raw_display.py", line 408

 *     except IOError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/signals.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/signals.py", line 85

 *     raise NameError, "No such signal %r for object %r" %                    ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/tests.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/tests.py", line 103

 *     self.ctest("no conversion", u"hello", "hello", [(None,5)])

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/util.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/util.py", line 49

 *     except ValueError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/vterm.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/vterm.py", line 1524

 *     except OSError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/web_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/web_display.py", line 661

 *     os.mkfifo(self.pipe_name+".in",0600)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid token

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/widget.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/widget.py", line 344

 *     def __init__(self,div_char=u" ",top=0,bottom=0):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 * Messages for package dev-python/urwid-1.0.2:

 * Syntax errors / warnings in Python modules for CPython 3.2:

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/container.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/container.py", line 727

 *     raise PileError, "widget list item invalid %r" % (w,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/curses_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/curses_display.py", line 468

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/decoration.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/decoration.py", line 910

 *     raise err, "Invalid valign: %r" % (valign,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/escape.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/escape.py", line 44

 *     DEC_SPECIAL_CHARS = u'u25aeu25c6u2592u2409u240cu240du240axb0xb1u2424u240bu2518u2510u250cu2514u253cu23bau23bbu2500u23bcu23bdu251cu2524u2534u252cu2502u2264u2265u03c0u2260xa3xb7'

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/font.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/font.py", line 150

 *     data = [u"""

 *     000111222333444555666777888999  !

 *     u250cu2500u2510 u2510 u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510  u2510u250cu2500 u250cu2500 u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510u250cu2500u2510  u2502

 *     u2502 u2502 u2502 u250cu2500u2518 u2500u2524u2514u2500u253cu2514u2500u2510u251cu2500u2510  u253cu251cu2500u2524u2514u2500u2524  u2502

 *     u2514u2500u2518 u2534 u2514u2500 u2514u2500u2518  u2534 u2500u2518u2514u2500u2518  u2534u2514u2500u2518 u2500u2518  .

 *     """, ur"""

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/graphics.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/graphics.py", line 97

 *     tlcorner=u'u250c', tline=u'u2500', lline=u'u2502',

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/html_fragment.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/html_fragment.py", line 89

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/lcd_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/lcd_display.py", line 51

 *     def draw_screen(self, (cols, rows), r ):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/listbox.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/listbox.py", line 59

 *     raise ListWalkerError, "SimpleListWalker expecting list like object, got: %r"%(contents,)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/main_loop.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/main_loop.py", line 683

 *     except select.error, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/old_str_util.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/old_str_util.py", line 27

 *     SAFE_ASCII_RE = re.compile(u"^[ -~]*$")

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/raw_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/raw_display.py", line 408

 *     except IOError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/signals.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/signals.py", line 85

 *     raise NameError, "No such signal %r for object %r" %                    ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/tests.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/tests.py", line 103

 *     self.ctest("no conversion", u"hello", "hello", [(None,5)])

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/util.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/util.py", line 49

 *     except ValueError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/vterm.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/vterm.py", line 1524

 *     except OSError, e:

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/web_display.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/web_display.py", line 661

 *     os.mkfifo(self.pipe_name+".in",0600)

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid token

 *     

 *     *** Error compiling '/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/widget.py'...

 *     File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/urwid/widget.py", line 344

 *     def __init__(self,div_char=u" ",top=0,bottom=0):

 *     ^

 *     SyntaxError: invalid syntax

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Help?

Thank you.

----------

